# Rhinestone transfers on alibaba



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience ordering rhinestone motif's from alibaba? I was searching for a few holiday motifs and actually came across some of MY custom designs!! Also saw a few from some other local businesses. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll bet that's frustrating!

Have you tried emailing them first to let them know that they are using your design without permission?


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

I sure did but got no response. I'm assuming that I probably won't receive a response. Not only are they my designs, they are my photos from my website!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

kbward said:


> I sure did but got no response. I'm assuming that I probably won't receive a response. Not only are they my designs, they are my photos from my website!


Yikes!!

Can you email Alibaba directly and claim copyright infringement? I know they're pretty strict about fraud since they got busted.


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! Will do.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Did you give them ur final design?
or just photos and they transformed into rhinestone pattern? 
For the custom design, most suppliers claim that they have the ownership of design they transformed.


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

Rena, I never gave them any info. I was simply looking to see if I might be interested in purchasing some transfers.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

ooh sry  got it. then you should contact Alibaba directly. 
For the photos on ur site, do you put ur logo in? with logo will be better. At least it's not so easy to "steal", is it


----------

